
Announcing Telegraf, a metrics collector for InfluxDB - pauldix
https://influxdb.com/blog/2015/06/19/Announcing-Telegraf-a-metrics-collector-for-InfluxDB.html
======
toddpersen
Also, as soon as this PR is merged, there will be a Homebrew recipe available
on OSX:
[https://github.com/Homebrew/homebrew/pull/40878](https://github.com/Homebrew/homebrew/pull/40878)

------
kbody
> TICK stack: for building applications around time series data

> [...]

> The name TICK is a reference to what people in finance refer to as a single
> point in a time series. We’ll be announcing more on the TICK stack soon.

I'm intrigued; I've been algotrading on the side and use InfluxDB, so any
additions helping on this area is really welcome, like *MAs and related
functions.

------
rubiquity
So this means you could potentially simplifiy your monitoring infrastructure
down to:

Telegraf => InfluxDB => Grafana

If I'm reading this correctly, the above will be awesome instead of:

A whole bunch of shit => StatsD => InfluxDB => Grafana

~~~
Gigablah
And you wouldn't need to patch statsd to support tagging.

------
nwmcsween
Hmm,I'm sure collectd could / does do this with minimal fuss, why reinvent?

